# my sweet little Indi



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

some pics of Indi & how shes grown or as i have put the pics on the wrong way, how shes shrunk!lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow brilliant pictures of the shrunken indi,,,


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

thankyou lol


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

ha ha the incredible shrinking dog lol  shes a gorgeous dog just lovely


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*aww she is beautiful  *


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *aww she is beautiful  *


thankyou


----------



## Darren (Sep 17, 2008)

Great pic! Shame about the United football shirt in it!!


----------



## kian (Feb 22, 2008)

A beautiful looking dog thank you for sharing


----------



## esiteans (Oct 25, 2008)

Really beautiful doggie


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

great pictures... 
i love the little ears in the last pic


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Darren said:


> Great pic! Shame about the United football shirt in it!!


LOL

Thankyou everyone for you lovely comments


----------

